# hello have you smoked bud before fully dry



## skullcandy (Feb 1, 2013)

okay I am drying some buds they apeer dry but I know that in the center theres still a bit soft not very soft but not crunch when smashed what I am wondering can it be smoked like that? or smoked in a vaporizer have you tryed it this way is it safe in a sence


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 2, 2013)

Just be damp pilgrem not poisonous, just harder to keep lit while tryin to buff 
 Yual could always use some sort quick dry metthod ifin yur itchin
BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2013)

its safe to smoke but hard to stay lit and may taste a bit harsh...try quik dry like BWD said...when I want to test sample a bud I hang it over the toaster and run the toaster a few runs..the heat rises and dries bud...still harsh from no cure but is smokeable and does the trick..hope this helps

take care and be safe


----------



## Locked (Feb 2, 2013)

I always quick dry in the oven at 175 degrees f....got some bud rot in one of my Sleestak x Skunk colas and had to cut it out and salvaged what was good in the oven. Not the best taste in the world but it smoked just fine.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2013)

The vaporizer will dry your semi wet herb in a minute. And yes, I smoke wet pot, sorry to admit.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not sure that there is a grower anywhere that does not at least every once in a while take a bud and smoke it before it is fully dried and cured.  There is no harm in this.  Like mentioned, it is simply harder to keep lit and smokes harsher.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 2, 2013)

Doesnt get you as high as a dryed product either IMO.


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 2, 2013)

the toaster idea is something I have never thought of good one will have to try some day, i went ahead and stuck it into my vaporizer at just over four-hundered it smoked after a few drags. thanks everyone


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Apr 26, 2013)

Absolutely. Throw them in an oven at 200 deg for 30-45 minutes or set them on top of your HPS hood for a few hrs. Gives you a quick idea of where flowering is at.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 27, 2013)

I pick popcorn buds (that won't grow bigger) all the time, but then I usually veg for at least 4 weeks, so I have a lot of runt buds.  Vaping them is the best idea because the smoke tastes like smoking broccoli.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

I use the Microwave. I zap it a few seconds at a time. Microwaves work by removing the moisture. Anyway, its a quick dry,,high.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (May 1, 2013)

to put it simply, theres nothing about marijuana that will kill you, save of course eating a huge nug and choking to death. Or being drown in your 65gal tote of sweet sweet honey oil. A weed bullet? I guess you could tie a noose with a hemp rope.... Uhhhh sword fights with the stalks can draw blood this i know. 

Burning plant matter of any variety is going to leave a coating on your lungs. My people smoke sage quite often that stuff is wayyyy worse on the lungs over time then smoking weed. Nothing about marijuana is radioactive, and without it having radioactive tenancies show me where the cancer comes from .

If tobacco grown the way it was meant is burned, it has a whole new taste both flavor of smoke and flavor of plant material. What has happened though is tobacco has been taken put in thousands of miles worth of crops and then we soak it with radio active fertilizer and treat it with nasty poisons both while its growing and after it is chopped down. This is why tobacco smoke is so toxic.

If you used the new tobacco method on your plants then I would be leary of smoking that bud at all. But if you grew it along the lines of the rest of us then you should know yourself there is nothing poisonous in the plant.

Id like to see some pics of the buds


----------



## skullcandy (May 2, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> Id like to see some pics of the buds



thoses buds are gone I have older post with the plants before I took them down


----------



## ujljYYCH (Oct 23, 2013)

every once in a while take a bud and smoke it before it is fully dried and cured. There is no harm in this. Like mentioned, it is simply harder to keep lit and smokes harsher.




___________________
REMOVED


----------



## herbie99 (Oct 24, 2013)

20 - 40 seconds in the nuker between 2 paper towels. it will be harsh but it will be dry.


----------

